# Land for lease



## Tom Bell (Aug 31, 2010)

I have land for lease for the 2010-2011 season.  
106 acres in Hancock County for $12 per acre.  
185 acres in Hancock County for $12 per acre.  (NEW)
147 acres in Washington County for $10 per acre.  
152 acres in Washington County for $10 per acre.


----------



## Thebarber (Sep 3, 2010)

Interested in the Hancock County Land..


----------



## TinDawg (Sep 8, 2010)

*Land in Washington Co.*

I'm interested in the land in Washington County for lease.  It would be for myself and my son. I'm 52 and my son is 22, he's going into the Army in the next six months and I'd like to have some property to hunt this year and hopefully years to come. Thanks.


----------



## JARCHER (Sep 20, 2010)

Can you let me know what you still have available.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 27, 2010)

where is your land in hancock couty


----------



## PASSBOY (Sep 28, 2010)

Please tell me more about the 106 acres in Hancock. 

Dustin Pass
dustpass@windstream.net


----------



## GoArmy05 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like more information on any of the above leases

Bryan Miller
btmiller@valdosta.edu


----------



## vsudoc (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is the 147 and 152 located in Washington County?


----------

